# Staffordshire Area



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

My daughter and I are moving to England next year and will most likely settle in the Staffordshire Area. Can anyone recommend a nice area to live and one that has a good secondary school for my 15 year old daughter. Also, if there are any teachers on this forum, I am looking to sign up with some teaching agencies...any recommendations with regards to good agencies would be apprectiated.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

123me said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter and I are moving to England next year and will most likely settle in the Staffordshire Area. Can anyone recommend a nice area to live and one that has a good secondary school for my 15 year old daughter. Also, if there are any teachers on this forum, I am looking to sign up with some teaching agencies...any recommendations with regards to good agencies would be apprectiated.


Hiya......someone else has asked a similar question in an earlier post so you could perhaps catch up on some of the answers they received which gave names of schools etc ...

You say you will most likely settle in Staffordshire .... is that because you have a job to go to there or something similar. Im just curious why its likely to be Staffs if you dont know the area at all ?
If you are looking for a teaching job there may be other areas for you to consider.

Good luck
Sue


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya......someone else has asked a similar question in an earlier post so you could perhaps catch up on some of the answers they received which gave names of schools etc ...
> 
> You say you will most likely settle in Staffordshire .... is that because you have a job to go to there or something similar. Im just curious why its likely to be Staffs if you dont know the area at all ?
> If you are looking for a teaching job there may be other areas for you to consider.
> ...


My boyfriend works in Newcastle....and his kids live in Stoke en Trent. We want to live in that area, or somewhere close enough for my boyfriend to drive to work in a resonable amount of time. I do know the area, but I do not know teaching agencies or secondary schools other then the one that my boyfriends kids have gone to.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

123me said:


> My boyfriend works in Newcastle....and his kids live in Stoke en Trent. We want to live in that area, or somewhere close enough for my boyfriend to drive to work in a resonable amount of time. I do know the area, but I do not know teaching agencies or secondary schools other then the one that my boyfriends kids have gone to.


Hiya ..... well its obviously a good place for you given your boyfriends work then (sorry, I wasnt being nosey! I was just curious as to your choice as you hadnt mentioned the reasons previously).

You should be able to get onto the Local Authority Website which will list all the Primary / Secondary schools in the area. The teaching agencies in a similar way - or perhaps try via on the general Recruitment Agencies as they should have contacts too. But again the local Education Authority will be your best bet ..... they should also be able to give you details of how they fill temp teaching posts etc - and how to register on the availability list. Do your teaching qualifications mirror whats required over in the UK ? Its not a subject Im 100% familiar with - but I think any overseas qualifications sometimes need to approved or re taken depending on the criteria or job you are applying for.

Best of luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## big nel (Jul 18, 2009)

123me said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter and I are moving to England next year and will most likely settle in the Staffordshire Area. Can anyone recommend a nice area to live and one that has a good secondary school for my 15 year old daughter. Also, if there are any teachers on this forum, I am looking to sign up with some teaching agencies...any recommendations with regards to good agencies would be apprectiated.


Fabulous school as per ofsted report is John Taylor High in the Barton Under Needwood Area just south of Derby. Good luck


----------



## nativenewyorker (May 21, 2009)

Thomas Alleyne's High School in Uttoxeter is also an excellent school. Uttoxeter is a small market town, but handy for Birmingham, Nottingham, Burton and Derby, and very handy for Stoke/Newcastle.


----------

